# Engine Model



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Folks,

I have a person here at work that likes to build engine models. She has model of the "Visible V-8" on her desk and is looking for a model of a "Visible Diesel" I told her I'd ask here.

Does anyone know where she might be able to find one?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are not too many of the "visible" engines. The Revell V-8 is a reissue of the old 1960s Renwal kit. At one time Renwal offered a Wankel engine also. Revell may have reissued that one. Minicraft has sold a Mazda rotary car engine. Revell had their own Turbo 4 cylinder engine and a slant 6 Chrysler, too.

I don't recall a diesel, although that would be a pretty simple model.

Revell Renwal and Monogram made a couple aircraft engines too but those are quite scarce.

Testors had some non working, non visible metal engine kits too.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The Wankel had trouble with sticking rotors. They required sanding to make them rotate. FYI.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

My brother had the Entex kit, it worked great! There are Entex, AMT and Minicraft kits on eBay right now.

Larry


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

HAWK has some Dodge and ford motor models out now, but I don't know how complex they are - IOW, just surface details, or do they go into the workings?

Actually just checked and the 1948 Transparent Ford Flathead V8 has working interior components...

Here's a link:

http://www.hawkmodels.com/engines.html


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Just as a sidebar, when I was at Revell in the 70s, the Visible 4 cylinder was one of my projects. Ford sent us a Pinto engine and we disassembled it to design the parts. We cut one of the pitons in half to get a cross section. When the project was done we reassembled the engine, holding the cut piston togther with the piston rings, and sent it back to Ford. So if you bought a Pinto back then and the engine had low pressure in one cylinder, now you know why.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most of the HAWK kits are the ex Testors die cast exterior models


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Just yesterday I was at a local hobby shop and they had a visible engine model, although the box didn't state wether it was diesel or not. Anyway it was an inline set up and the only name on the box indicated it was a Haynes model.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a list (of sorts- probably incomplete) of the visible and cutaway engine kits that I know of...
AMT-
Wankel Rotary engine
Transparent 283 F.I. Chev Engine

Entex-
Ford Turbine Engine
Honda 4 cyl. Engine
Wankel Rotary Engine

Renwal-
Visible V8
Visible Wankel Rotary
Visible Radial Engine

Minicraft-
Rotary Engine
Honda 750 engine

Revell-
Chrysler Slant 6 Engine
Allison Turboprop Engine
Visible 4cyl. Engine
Visible Turbo 4 cyl. Engine

Airfix-
4 Stroke Engine
Stationary Beam Engine (cyl. can be exposed for viewing)
Jet Engine
Internal Combustion Engine (4cyl)

Monogram-
Wright Cyclone Engine (1 cyl. can be cutaway to expose piston and link rod)

Hawk/Testors-
Dodge 426 Hemi (street)
Dodge 426 Hemi (race)
Ford Flathead
Harley Davidson Twin Cam 88

There are also some kits that are auto/mechanical visible kits that aren't strictly engines...

Renwal-
Visible Auto Chassis

Protar-
1/12 Ferrari F-1
1/6 Motoguzzi Californian
(These kits are INCREDIBLY detailed down to the piston rings, gearbox internals and so much more!!)

Esci-
Crystal Mercedes
Crystal Ford Escort

I'm in no doubt that this is a very incomplete list and this is just a list of kits with internals. There are a lot more if you include engine kits without the guts- Airfix, AMT, Monogram, Williams Bros just to name a few.
Then there's the Pocher classic car kits where you actually have to fit and index the cam lobes on their shafts for starters!!

Chris.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great list, Auroranut.
Then there were the _Aurora Racing Scenes_ engines: smaller (1/16), not really "visible", but with working pistons & crankshaft: with less than "visible engines", but with more than most model kit engines.


----------

